# Google wallet requested ROOT?



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I just installed liquid 1.35 for the vzw nexus. First time trying this rom and I must say its awesome. But back on topic I also installed supersu which is the new superuser app from chainsdd. Anyway when I went to set up google wallet which I have done on a daily basis basically because Im a crackflasher. And for the first time ever it asked for superuser permissions. First time this has ever happened. Has this happened to anyone else or should I be worried. Only thing I can think of is this is how Google figures out if ur rooted to give u the unsupported devices banner but why hasnt it ever happened the other 200 times I flashed a from and set up wallet. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I installed 1.35 yesterday. Wallet did not ask for root on me.

Does wallet show up in the list in superuser? As long as it works, I wouldn't worry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I seen it before, well screen shots of it, on XDA I believe. Its nothing to worry about, wallet is just root checkin for the warning they place on top.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen. Really dude. Didn't Think of taking a screenshot. But here is one from su.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Recently google has shown a real interest in if users are rooted I would assume this is google checking for root and (pure speculation) but I would assume they are collecting background info on rooted users.


----------



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just noticed the "Unsupported device." banner at the top of the screen today when I went to use it at the store.

It looked as if it was still going to work at checkout but then I received a "redirecting.. blah blah" message on the screen and payment didn't go through.

Does it matter which ROM you are running this on? I'm currently using CM9 latest nightly on the Verizon version.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

I had this happen to me a while back. I asked jcase what it was about. He said its nothing to worry about. It only shows up because it does a check to see if the devices is rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

jasonpantuliano said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Really dude. Didn't Think of taking a screenshot. But here is one from su.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was kidding man, relax haha


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

As said before, it's just Wallet checking to see if you're rooted. If you are, it'll display the warning at the top of the app's screens, which helps make Google not-liable if you install some malware from a Chinese pirated app site which gets root access, then dumps your Wallet details to get access to your money.

tl;dr, it's OK, be sane about root.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I get that same warning about being rooted. Wallet still works. I did have to install the Liquid 1.3 fix for it. I was getting a permission issue and it wouldn't run.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I've always had the unsupported banner which never affected me using the app but I just thought it was weird it asked for root access for the first time ever. Is it possible that Google found a way to bypass the standard superuser app when asking for root but this new one from chainsdd picked it up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

jasonpantuliano said:


> Thanks for the responses. I've always had the unsupported banner which never affected me using the app but I just thought it was weird it asked for root access for the first time ever. Is it possible that Google found a way to bypass the standard superuser app when asking for root but this new one from chainsdd picked it up.


unlikely root is achieved by calling the su binary and it handles all calls the same. Now if google were to provide an su app (never going to happen) then their app would probable handle calls to SuperUser via their packages differently, however SuperUser is privately maintained (by chainsdd like you said).


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Never had this happen til today after I updated to latest release through the market. Wonder what it could be

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki


----------



## reggier14 (Feb 23, 2012)

As others have noted, it is pretty clear this is being caused by some "root detection" logic in the Wallet app. It's nothing to worry about, I suppose, as long as wallet keeps working for you with the unsupported banner.


----------

